# Chicago meet?????????



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone up for a chicago meet


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

lets do it! im down!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

When and where at? I'm in Woodstock.


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in algonquin/carpentersville


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Cary!
Except no plow anymore... lol


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

hmmm hooters meet?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*hmmmmm hooooooooooters*

we need a place and a time good for everyone i was thinking the forest reserve..or meet in the middle


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

When setting up meets for my car club its always been easier to go to a restaurant. If we go to a forest preserve u need to figure out who's bringing what and who likes what.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*hmmmmm hooooooooooters*

i got the grill (gas grill)


----------



## Jenkins12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Im up for it im in the naperville area.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

bufffalo wild wings in northbrook!!!


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

NorthernSvc's;1050164 said:


> bufffalo wild wings in northbrook!!!


that would work a lot better for me


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

k thats 2 votes for northbrook BWW, im thinkin a saturday evening? august 7th, 21st, or 28th works for me...course im always up for a midweek meeting as well but figure weekends work best?


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

I was thinking more like hooters in Schaumburg or something. Easy to find from i90, i290, i355, higgans rd, golf rd. And pretty centrally located from the city people and the burbs


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RAW Details;1050229 said:


> I was thinking more like hooters in Schaumburg or something. Easy to find from i90, i290, i355, higgans rd, golf rd. *And pretty centrally located from the city people and the burbs*


What about the people who are pretty much in Wisconsin like me? lol


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

47 to 90east I'm in in the same boat man and I take randall to 90 to schaumburg


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Schamburgh is only a 25-30 min drive for me. And that quadrupled from 4-6pm lol.


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep I here ya!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Mark13;1050233 said:


> What about the people who are pretty much in Wisconsin like me? lol


Don't live in Bumble Fu*k Nowhere!



RAW Details;1050235 said:


> 47 to 90east I'm in in the same boat man and I take randall to 90 to schaumburg


I feel for you Randall sucks!


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Start tossing out some dates guys and I'll put something together


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I work every weekend so after 6pm would be awesome


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

By the way, the guy I am going to sub for is being kinda sketchy, so if anyone is looking for a sub let me know


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Pabst, remind me while we're at this meet and I'll see what I can do for u.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

hooters bah.... isn't there a b dubs in schaumburg? if there is im down, not a big fan of hooters, always get sick after eating there... but will go for the beer, and the meet n greet if noone else feels the same...


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Northern, it will be a good time either way! We'll just bash on SnowBiz the whole time!


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

NorthernSvc's;1050303 said:


> hooters bah.... isn't there a b dubs in schaumburg? if there is im down, not a big fan of hooters, always get sick after eating there... but will go for the beer, and the meet n greet if noone else feels the same...


pretty sure theres one in hoffman estates near 90. bww usually has some good drink deals too, not that we would do much drinkin im sure


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes there is a bww on the southwest corner of rt72 and rt 59


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

this is true!!! nothing like a good ol snowbiz bashin... lol. ill go wherever u guys decide but somewhere round schaumburg sounds like a good plan, and yes the later the better


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Dates guys dates!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

saturdays in august... anytime after 7:00 would be best - less traffic


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

im starting another tread for the meet please see the thread for meet info


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

please see this link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1050479#post1050479


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Count me in guys raw once everything is setup give me a call 773-798-0350


----------

